# Question RE: Military medics



## TransportJockey (Feb 10, 2009)

Well, after I finish my NREMT-P course and get licensed I am planning on enlisting in the military as a medic... I was wondering if anyone has any pros/cons for USN, USA, or USAF in terms of their programs? I would like to serve as a combat medic or similar... Only problem I can see is I have a few pins in my ankle, but was told depending on the service I could probably get a waiver. I have gotten a little out of shape during medic school but am working to rectify that now. 

Any tips or hints would be appreciated


----------



## Ryanpfd (Feb 10, 2009)

Im not sure if having pins in your ancle will let you in the army, check with your recruiter the corpsman is a more medic based job, yourll be working with a marine unit most likely. the airforce is a great oppertunity that the way Im heading assuming they give me the job. they dont do as much combat, not saying you wont go into combat but they have PJ's for that. the Corpsman is a minuim 5 year active right now that is why Im not doing that the airforce is only 4. Make use your in shape before you go or get DEP(delayed entry program) to get into shape, you would hate to go into basic and not be able to keep up that will make your life a hell. And being a civilian paramedic will not give you a upper hand over anyone, Im a cert. firefighter and the airforce doenst really care. I hope I helped. Just message me if you have anymore questions.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 10, 2009)

I do know that being a civilian medic won't really help, but I'm at the half way point in my program (After summer semester I'll be licensed), so it doesn't make sense to quit now....


----------



## Ryanpfd (Feb 10, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I do know that being a civilian medic won't really help, but I'm at the half way point in my program (After summer semester I'll be licensed), so it doesn't make sense to quit now....



No it doesnt, exspecially because paramedic programs are becoming one in a million, two just closed here in New England specificaly Mass. Good luck with both your civialin and Military career. Im entering the Military soon, If you have any questions I may be able to help.


----------



## BLSBoy (Feb 10, 2009)

NREMT B/I/P will allow you to enlist at a higher pay grade.


----------



## sarahharter (Feb 10, 2009)

i went in as an emt and i didnt get a higher pay grade i came in the usaf as an E-1 which is as low as you can get and theses many years later i am an E-3. the only thing that really ups your pay grade would be college credits. i am in the usaf guard and was in the reserves i had to change over do to my base closure. i am a med-tech which is a 4nox1 or aerospace medical service technition.  we have nurses, emt-b, and medics. but anywho if you have any questions let me now and hopefully with my experience in the usaf and the medical career field can help you.


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 10, 2009)

*I was a USAF "Fire Protection Specialist" and took EMT-A in '77-78*

It excused me for the second half of their rescue school.
Anything to prepare you for what you will do later is good prep. Also, used to be a lot of USAF folks, especially firefighters (24 on, 24 off) were moonlighting as civilian EMT's on their off time.
USAF treats their people the best.


----------



## Ryanpfd (Feb 10, 2009)

BLSBoy said:


> NREMT B/I/P will allow you to enlist at a higher pay grade.



sarah is right, Not unless you have 18(or maybe 20?) college credits. I talked to the recruiter yesterday like I said they do not really care that much about civilian certs. Not like it would do me any good Ill be entering as a E-2 anyone YAY for Eagle scouts!! lmaoB)


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 10, 2009)

Ryanpfd said:


> sarah is right, Not unless you have 18(or maybe 20?) college credits. I talked to the recruiter yesterday like I said they do not really care that much about civilian certs. Not like it would do me any good Ill be entering as a E-2 anyone YAY for Eagle scouts!! lmaoB)



After my medic program is over I'll have an AAS, so that might help just a bit


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hmmm...I enlisted as an E-3...made E-4 12 weeks after boot camp.

It depends upon what program you're entering as to what your starting rank will be.


----------



## BLSBoy (Feb 10, 2009)

Look at the CAS (Civilian Aquired Skills) program. 

If I don't get it in writing, I don't believe it. 

I done got it in writing.


----------



## maddox (Feb 11, 2009)

*Medics in the military...*

Double post sorry...


----------



## maddox (Feb 11, 2009)

*Medics in the military...*

jtpaintball70,

Here are a few tidbits to help you out...

1. If you want to join, even with the pins, there is a way... don't let anyone tell you no. If you want it bad enough you can get it. If they deny you kick it up the recruiting and MEPS chain of command. I had a plate and two pins in my elbow went all the way to the Defense Medical Review Board (DOMERB ). 

2. Get into shape, being a medic in no joke. Others will depend on you.

3. As for the Pros and Cons, (I'm Navy so i'm a little biased) but will try to answer for you.

​-Airforce- will do a lot of clinic work unless flying as Aircrew (clinic work because there are not that many front line troops.

​-Army- can have multiple jobs including front line infantry, tanks or flying aircrew

​-Coast Guard- (who cares...just kidding)- Can function as a SAR swimmer. Doing EMT-Basic stuff

​-Navy- (my favorite)- We serve with both Navy and USMC personnel. As a corpsman you can be on a ship or shore, if you don't like that you can go to the marines as Infantry doc, Wing Doc, or Supply Doc. We work with all branches Army, Air Force, CG, and USMC. You can go IA (Individual Augmentee) where you can do a tour with another branch of service.

4. Finish you Paramedic- We do alot of cool stuff as medics (military not civ) but the certs do not translate to the civilian side. I know plenty of Navy and Air Force Medics that did ALS stuff when in, but couldn't even work as a basic with out going back through school pipeline again (EMT-B then Paramedic...etc)

5. If you have any other question feel free to ask, we'll see if somebody can point you in the right direction.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Feb 11, 2009)

i am navy as well... 8404 corpsman.... which basically means that i am qualified to serve with the marine corps... i wear their uniform and care for them... at any time i can be picked to go with them, any time, any where... a couple weeks ago a couple of our corpsmen got pulled to go on a deployment to afghanistan to train the afghan army... pretty awesome!!! 

anyways... i belive OVERALL the navy is your best bet... the airforce has probably the BEST medics but it is VERY hard to get into the program of being a PJ, i am not saying you cant do it but it will be very, very, very hard... 

the army is, well the army... i have heard many bad stories of army medics, and they cant do as much as a corpsman basic training wise...

coast guard- i agree, kinda far fetched.

marine corps- CORPSMAN!!!

navy- like the guy above said... you can be on a ship, at a hospital, clinic, med battalion, with the marine corps, submarine, and serve with ALL the other branches... so many opportunities as a hospital corpsman!!! your best bet... plus no gets treated as good as a corpsman... especially if your with the devil dogs (marines) they look up to you, its great when your walking down the road and a group of marines walks by, and they say HOORAH DOC! its a great feeling!


----------



## lcffemt (Feb 14, 2009)

*Eagle Scout - E3*



Ryanpfd said:


> sarah is right, Not unless you have 18(or maybe 20?) college credits. I talked to the recruiter yesterday like I said they do not really care that much about civilian certs. Not like it would do me any good Ill be entering as a E-2 anyone YAY for Eagle scouts!! lmaoB)



Are you joining the Navy? If so, Eagle Scout should get you E-3. I just enlisted 13 Jan, and I got E-3. Make sure it's in your contract. All I had to do was show a copy of my Eagle Scout certificate.


----------



## james (Apr 1, 2009)

Like i said I am a recruiter and I am also NREMT-B depending on your level of training you could come in as a higher rank because of your skill. and you have college credits. If you have any questions send me a private message or respond in here.


----------

